# Upcoming IBEW Interview in NJ



## SeabeeFamilyManNJ (Mar 3, 2011)

I appreciate the opportunity to pose a question to the brothers in the union. I'm a 51 year old man with 5 years of construction electrician experience from 1977 to 1982 with the US Navy Seabees. I worked for a year with a small private contractor, after being honorably discharged. I have worked 25 years in the restaurant business and am finishing a Energy Utility Technology associates degree with a local community college.

I have an interview coming up this summer, with a local. I would really like to get back into the trade as an apprentice and eventually become a journeyman. My questions are:

1. What kind of questions can I expect during the interview process?

2. Will I be considered too old for an apprenticeship? 

I understand the value of hard work and punctuality. I have been reading as much as I can about the electrical trade and can supply a full set of tools if selected. Thank for your advice.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Say 'aw'.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would find some other line of work. a 51 year old apprentice is going to be riding the bench for a LOOOOOOOONG time.

There is a recent thread from another guy in NJ who wanted to know how to leave the union due to lack of work.


----------



## SeabeeFamilyManNJ (Mar 3, 2011)

It's amazing people are so self depricating to leave a two letter reply or offer negative connotation, once again being unable to answer the question.
Regarding your off topic tangent, what I have heard is that apprentices work alot, because they are a third of the cost of a journeyman. 
Maybe your potshot should be taken when you look in the mirror, your looking a bit long in the tooth Mr Troll detective.
Ive done two summer internships in which I worked 14 to 16 hours a day 5 days a week because I had to carry the full time night job in a busy restaurant, after working all day. If your taking stamina, Im sure I could arm wrestle you, and flip you out of your shoes.
I will pray for you, because your obviously a Godless person.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

SeabeeFamilyManNJ said:


> It's amazing people are so self depricating to leave a two letter reply or offer negative connotation, once again being unable to answer the question.
> Regarding your off topic tangent, what I have heard is that apprentices work alot, because they are a third of the cost of a journeyman.
> Maybe your potshot should be taken when you look in the mirror, your looking a bit long in the tooth Mr Troll detective.
> Ive done two summer internships in which I worked 14 to 16 hours a day 5 days a week because I had to carry the full time night job in a busy restaurant, after working all day. If your taking stamina, Im sure I could arm wrestle you, and flip you out of your shoes.
> I will pray for you, because your obviously a Godless person.


 
You better change your attitude if you want to pass your interview you over sensitive jacka$$.

Apprentices USEd to work more then journeymen but since 3/4 of the IBEW workers in NJ have been laid off the only ones going to work are journeymen with seniority.

They are only going to accept limited number of new apprentices and unless you already have stong family ties your age is going to put you at the bottom of the list.

Sometimes the truth hurts. If you don't want any negative but truthfull comments I think your in the wrong trade. 

Anyone young or old union or non union who thinks they are just going waltz in and get a good paying electrical job in the economy is downright plain crazy.


----------



## ELECBEEMATT (Mar 25, 2011)

im a union apprentice and also a seabee from 2001-2005. the union leadership takes care of there blood family the members are merely servants that keep them employed and give there family job security. my local is corrupt.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Every local is corrupt and nepotism is rampant. The only way to survive in a union is to work your ass off and make money for the contractor. 

In the end, it's pretty much the same as working for an open shop. You work and produce and keep your mouth shut. The slugs with the union mentality get laid off at the end (or even sooner) of every job and sit on the bench for 1-2 years.


----------



## ELECBEEMATT (Mar 25, 2011)

non union looks better and better every day.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Less bending over.


----------

